# rekursive methode - hausaufgabe



## Haen (15. Jun 2011)

ich brauche hilfe ! 


```
import java.io.*;

public class wieFangeIchEineMaus
{
   public static double  m, mauslaenge=0.08, links, rechts, mitte;
   //public static boolean ort = false;

   public static void maus()
   {
    m = Math.random();
    m = m*100;
    m = Math.floor((m*100+0.5)/100);

    }

   public static void mausort(double links, double rechts)
   {


      mitte = (links+rechts)/2;
      if (m>mitte)
       {
          links = mitte;
        }
      else
          {
            rechts = mitte;
          }



   }

   public static void suche(double links, double rechts)
   {

      while ((links+rechts)>0.08)
    {
      mausort(links, rechts);
      System.out.println(rechts, links);
    }

   }

   public static void main(String args[])              throws IOException
   {
      maus();

      suche(0,100);
      System.out.println(mitte);

   }
}
```


----------



## Marcinek (15. Jun 2011)

Diese können wir dir hier nicht bieten ;(


----------



## eRaaaa (15. Jun 2011)

Haen hat gesagt.:


> ich brauche hilfe !



Brauchen hier viele. Andere, im Gegenteil zu dir, erläutern aber wobei sie Hilfe brauchen.
Und bitte beachte nächstes mal das




Java™ Quelltext ist bitte in 
	
	
	
	





```
-Tags zu schreiben: [code=Java]hier Java Code einfügen[/ JAVA][/SIZE][/COLOR]
```


----------



## Andi_CH (16. Jun 2011)

1.: Kompilierbar machen. Zeile 40 
	
	
	
	





```
System.out.println(rechts + " + " + links);
```
2.: Überlegen warum es einen endlosloop drin hat
Nein ich korrigiere
2.: Überlegen WAS dein Programm überhaupt machen soll (Dazu brauchst du keinen Computer)
3.: Überlegen (mit Papier und Stift!) WIE es das machen soll
4.: Implementieren
5.: Bei Problemen wieder hier fragen 

EDIT:
Problem 1: Gleiche Namen für Parameter und Variablen - wieder einmal ein Beweis mehr dafür, dass das SCHELCHT ist, auch wenn hier diverse Leute etwas anderes behaupten.

Problem 2: Call bei Value und Call by reference.

Klassennamen bitte mit einem Grossbuchstaben am Anfang schreiben.


----------



## maki (16. Jun 2011)

*verschoben*



Haen hat gesagt.:


> ich brauche hilfe !


Offensichtlich!

Bitte schön: http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html


----------



## Kababär (19. Jun 2011)

Ich wäre manchmal froh, wenn sie die Threadstarter nochmal melden würden... sie posten hier was rein und wollen Hilfe, geben aber dann nichts mehr zurück.
Ich frage mich, wo der Sinn darin steckt? Einfach ein Thread starten, ein Programm reinhauen und abwarten welche Lösungen kommen, ohne danke zu sagen, ohne weiter nachzufragen...
Vielleicht sollten sich einige User schon vorher überlegen einen Thread aufzumachen!
Ich versteh den Sinn nicht ! Ich mein ; man eröffnet ein Thread, man will, dass man Hilfe bekommt, aber ist im Gegenzug nicht mal in der Lage, sein Problem genau darzustellen weder sich dann noch zu melden bzw. ein kleines Lebenszeichen zu geben?
Das kann doch so gar nicht funktionieren ! Und schon gar nicht bei Hausaufgaben ( es sind ja deine, und nicht den Usern von hier ). 
Naja gut. Ich denke, es ist eh schon zu spät für die Hausaufgaben zu machen, ne?
Ich kann den Thread nur mit Kopfschütteln verlassen.


----------



## Andi_CH (20. Jun 2011)

Na ja, der hat irgendwo sonst eine Lösunge gefunden oder in der Zwischenzeit die Musterlösung erhalten und damit ist das Thema abgeschlossen. Ziel der heutigen Lernenden ist meistens ja nur die Aufgabe abzugeben, die nächste Prüfung zu bestehen, die Schule oder Ausbildung zuschaffen.
Stand da irgend etwas von "begreifen", "verstehen" oder "lernen"? -> Das ist das Problem unserer Art von Schulen und Ausbildungen - der Abschluss zählt und nicht was gelernt wurde.


----------

